# What do you think happened to Elisa Lam? (Strange Mystery)



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Hello, I am the one who posted http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...ysteries-strange-weird-news-other-things.html that kind of stuff is so fascinating to me.

One of the MOST mysterious cases is the Elisa Lam death.

Using logic, I just find it very hard to believe this to be an 'Accident' which is what 'Useless' police determined.


Pay attention to every detail and let me know what you think? Was it logical that it was an accident? Or not at all?


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Doubt it was a suicide. But I'm not interested in the paranormal bullshit either.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Could it be though? Her death and actions were weird AS HELL!!!


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

My bad, it was not ruled as suicide, but accident.

More about it

https://angelomarcos.wordpress.com/2014/09/02/the-mysterious-case-of-elisa-lam/


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

@Jamaia we probably should move the Elisa Lam discussion over here
@katemess

*Many Strange Synchronicities Of The Elisa Lam Case
*
1) Elisa Lam made a post about a technology that makes someone disappear/invisible. And there is also a company registered to the hotel called The Invisible Light Agency. 

2) Elisa Lam lost her cellphone so couldn't get in touch with her family, before her death.

3) Elisa Lam talked about creepy guys hitting on her days before her death (Maybe even following her).

4) Cecil Hotel has a long history of notorious murders and crimes. They say it's haunted and cursed!

5) The Cecil Hotel is in Los Angeles, so is the Tuberculosis outbreak in 'Skid row', about the same area where the TB breakout is believed to have originated. 

6) This TB test kit is called '*LAM-ELISA*'!

7) The skid row is *4* blocks away from Cecil hotel.

8) Elisa Lam's hotel is on *4*th floor. Someone on the 3rd floor below her heard a loud noise, like if something fell on the floor before she disappeared. 

9) Elisa Lam checked out hotel for *4* days (Jan 28, 29, 30, and 31st)

10) Elisa Lam disappeared on the *31*st (3+1)=4

What does 4 mean? 4 is the WORST number in Chinese. Because 4 is pronounced the same as 'Death'
Elisa Lam is Chinese Canadian. 

11) (The next day after her disappearance, Feb 1) On elevator, Elisa Lam looks like she is hiding from someone/something. Also she is without her glasses that she usually wears.

12) On elevator, Elisa Lam makes creepy unnatural moves.

13) She ended up in a water tank that's supposed to be locked, and they have to saw the lid off to remove her body.

14) And, the doors to the roof are also supposed to be locked and there are alarms.

15) The death in the water tank on the roof is very similar to the movie "Dark Water" there are many synchronicities in this movie to the Elisa Lam Murder.

16) The main character is called 'Dahlia', and a rumored infamous person that had history with the hotel is someone called "Black Dahlia" aka Elizabeth Smart. She supposedly made the Cecil her last stop before her death.

17) The child character is called 'Cecilia', and 'Cecil' hotel... Cecil is short for Cecilia. Some meanings with the word are 'Blind', 'Saint'

18) She believed to died on Feb. 1, 2013 ( 2/1/2013) = (2+1+2+1+3) =9. And 9 is the floor that Dahlia and Cecilia stayed at in the 'Dark Water' movie.

19) Cecil Hotel address is *640 South Main St* and the apartment in the movie 'Dark Water is *540 Eastwood, Main St*

20) May or may not be anything but the room that in the movie had supernatural/flooding/dark water is 10F. The Water tank in Cecil hotel that Elisa Lam died in is *10 F*eet.


21) One other thing about the LAM-ELISA TB thing. Centre for Tuberculosis Research, University of British Columbia. Hello! Elisa Lam is a student at the University of British Columbia

22) n 1889, writer Aleister Crowley wrote a poem called Jephtha at Cecil Hotel. The daughter of Jephtha is SEILA. SEILA is an anagram for ELISA.

Poem -



> JEPHTHAH.
> 
> -Let my LAMp, at midnight hour,
> 
> ...



I am NOT much a religion person myself, but this is interesting. 

23) In the elevator, Elisa Lam pushed the buttons 14, 10, 7, 4, B and Block/Hold

In the bible - John Chapter 4 and then verse 7, 10 and 14



> A Samaritan woman meets her messiah
> 
> (John 4:7) A woman from Samaria came to draw water. Jesus said to her “Give me a drink” For his disciples had gone away into the city to buy food.
> 
> ...


24. Elisa Lam died 21 years old on 2/1

25 Ref 18) She was born Born 4/30, 1991 also = 9. So her born date and death date both end on 9

26) Body discovered 2/19, 2013 also = 9


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

LoveDragonDon said:


> @Jamaia we probably should move the Elisa Lam discussion over here
> @katemess


Thanks for the list! Again, I don't think it's fair to say that "there are just too many coincidences", if each alone is explainable they are not unexplainable together. Especially if a lot of the coincidences are playing with numbers, I don't buy those at all.

Let's see:
*
1) Elisa Lam made a post about a technology that makes someone disappear/invisible. And there is also a company registered to the hotel called The Invisible Light Agency. *
-> currently it is described as graphic designer and not at 640 but 620, maybe it was different before. Her tweet was very short and about a Huffington Post article, did not seem like she knew too much. Might it be just internet rumor that the company is working on shield technology? If not and it really is some secretive army operation (why don't they have a proper address though if it's a serious operation), what happened? There should be a story to this. She found out too much, and was persuaded to come to the hotel where the ILA killed her? They should not have left the body at their home address, maybe, unless it was a publicity stunt. They know right people will see invisibility cloaks in the surveillance cam footage and will find the ILA? But if this is the case, then the rest of synchronicities is irrelevant.
Or she came to the hotel independently, stumbled onto something that reminded her about the stealth technology she'd read about, she found out too much and was killed?
*
2) Elisa Lam lost her cellphone so couldn't get in touch with her family, before her death.*
-> Such things do happen. 
If she was murdered and her murderer knew her and was in contact with her, they could probably easily have taken the phone.
*
3) Elisa Lam talked about creepy guys hitting on her days before her death (Maybe even following her).*
-> yeah, such things do happen too.
*
4) Cecil Hotel has a long history of notorious murders and crimes. They say it's haunted and cursed!*
-> so they say.
*
5) The Cecil Hotel is in Los Angeles, so is the Tuberculosis outbreak in 'Skid row', about the same area where the TB breakout is believed to have originated. *
-> The Cecil Hotel is a located at not so nice neighborhood, which is where the homeless live. The TB spreads easily among the homeless people. 
*
6) This TB test kit is called 'LAM-ELISA'!*
-> Yes. There are other Elisa-tests with names of other Elisas, like Elisa Mac and MAC-ELISA test kit for West Nile Virus.
*
7) The skid row is 4 blocks away from Cecil hotel.*
-> No it's not.
*
8) Elisa Lam's hotel is on 4th floor. Someone on the 3rd floor below her heard a loud noise, like if something fell on the floor before she disappeared. *
-> Uhm. Was it like a unnaturally demonic sound then?
*
9) Elisa Lam checked out hotel for 4 days (Jan 28, 29, 30, and 31st)*
-> No she didn't, she was supposed to check OUT on 31st but didn't, that's how they knew to start searching for her. If you meant she had booked her room for 4 days, then yes, but four is not atypical number of days.
*
10) Elisa Lam disappeared on the 31st (3+1)=4 .What does 4 mean? 4 is the WORST number in Chinese. Because 4 is pronounced the same as 'Death'. Elisa Lam is Chinese Canadian. *
-> Uhm... Okay. (Edit: She didn't really disappear on that day, there is video footage of her from the 1st of Feb.) Adding two numbers between 0 to 9 together until you get one-digit result will give you a number between 0-9, it's a 10% chance to land on 4, 11,1% chance if we trust that no one does this only with two or more zeros. Is four the only number with any particular meaning?

So how is this supposed to work?
Whenever we have four something, someone dies? No. 
If someone dies, all or most numbers and things that can be translated to numbers add up to four? No. 
What about if no one dies on a particular event, all things present added up to something other than four? No. 

Four isn't obviously connected to the events anyway. 
*
11) (The next day after her disappearance, Feb 1) On elevator, Elisa Lam looks like she is hiding from someone/something. Also she is without her glasses that she usually wears.*
-> No, that's the day she disappeared, 31st. It looks like she is playing a sort of hide and seek with someone. Young people can do that in the corridors of supposedly haunted hotels, right? It's wishful interpretation to say "with something". Maybe she wanted to be seen without her glasses on by someone.
*
12) On elevator, Elisa Lam makes creepy unnatural moves.*
-> People find the video scary and mover unnatural because it's grainy, slowed down, we don't see beyond the range of the camera and don't hear what is going on, so we fill in the blanks. Surveillance cam shots are creepy, the hotel is creepy, elevators are creepy, she is a missing/dead person, so people don't think she may have been happily playing. "Why would she be playing around maybe moments before her death!!!1" Well why would she be haunted either, or stepping around people who are wearing invisibility cloaks. "Oh but she could have been", yes she could have. Not likely though.

*
13) She ended up in a water tank that's supposed to be locked, and they have to saw the lid off to remove her body.*
-> Not locked, just a hatch. 
Oh so you're thinking the lid was not big enough for her to fit through at all? Yeah well then it's weird. I don't think that's the case though, the opening was big enough for her body to fit through.
*
14) And, the doors to the roof are also supposed to be locked and there are alarms.*
-> Yes but it's not like no person can manipulate locks or an alarm system if they wish. Also there is another way to the roof, without alarms.
*
15) The death in the water tank on the roof is very similar to the movie "Dark Water" there are many synchronicities in this movie to the Elisa Lam Murder.*
-> That's true.
*
16) The main character is called 'Dahlia', and a rumored infamous person that had history with the hotel is someone called "Black Dahlia" aka Elizabeth Smart. She supposedly made the Cecil her last stop before her death.*
-> Actually Elizabeth Smart was kidnapped as a girl not too long ago. It's Elizabeth Short who was called Black Dahlia by the press, inspired by a movie. It's not known for sure that she stayed at Cecil. If this is an other dimension connection and not something fabricated by humans, I think it's not a sound connection. 
*
17) The child character is called 'Cecilia', and 'Cecil' hotel... Cecil is short for Cecilia. Some meanings with the word are 'Blind', 'Saint'*
-> Not meaning saint, but there is Saint Cecilia. It's a popular name derived from Latin. 
So maybe the meaning is the hotel is a blind spectator to what happens in it? 

*18) She believed to died on Feb. 1, 2013 ( 2/1/2013) = (2+1+2+1+3) =9. And 9 is the floor that Dahlia and Cecilia stayed at in the 'Dark Water' movie.*
-> So what is nine in Chinese? Again, you always get numbers in between 2 to 9, and numbers between 2-9 may be among the most common floor numbers .
*
19) Cecil Hotel address is 640 South Main St and the apartment in the movie 'Dark Water is 540 Eastwood, Main St*
-> Okay, this is something. ... But 6+4=1+0=1. What does 1 mean? 
*
20) May or may not be anything but the floor that in the movie had flooding/dark water is 10th. The Water tank in Cecil hotel that Elisa Lam died in is 10 Feet.*
-> No they are 8 foot tanks, maybe 10 feet with the pedestal? But why would it be of any significance at what height the top of a tank is with some accuracy? Surely there are other more clear 10s in Elisa Lams case though, if you're interested.
*
21) One other thing about the LAM-ELISA TB thing. Centre for Tuberculosis Research, University of British Columbia. Hello! Elisa Lam is Canadian! *
-> Yes. She was a student of UBC. It's a big university, universities do research tuberculosis, there are numerous institutes/centers of TB research around the world in many universities, many in Canada too.

The coincidence is that her name is Elisa Lam, and that she happened to travel to a "TB area". But again, it is "TB area" because it is dodgy neighborhood. The Cecil hotel is cheap because it is in dodgy neighborhood and that may be the reason she stayed there, if it wasn't because she was interested in the ghost stories. The hotel is notorious, because it and the area has been dodgy for a long time, hence the accumulated crime and ghost stories. It still attracts people who are interested in its past.
*
22) n 1889, writer Aleister Crowley wrote a poem called Jephtha at Cecil Hotel. The daughter of Jephtha is SEILA. SEILA is an anagram for ELISA.
I am NOT much a religion person myself, but this is interesting. *
-> This seems like a good one, except that it was another Cecil Hotel in London where Crowley wrote his play Jephthah and Other Mysteries. Aaaand that is not a poem by Aleister Crowley. That is a poem by Milton, and it's titled _Il Penseroso_: 

https://www.dartmouth.edu/~milton/reading_room/penseroso/text.shtml 

Reeeeeally far fetched to read any meaning into this "Lamp", because it's just a word in the middle of an old poem.
Also Seila, the daughter of Jephthah, may not have been killed at all.
*
23) In the elevator, Elisa Lam pushed the buttons 14, 10, 7, 4, B and Block/Hold

In the bible - John Chapter 4 and then verse 7, 10 and 14*
-> ok.
*
24. Elisa Lam died 21 years old on 2/1*
-> We don't know if she died on 2/1.
*
25 Ref 18) She was born Born 4/30, 1991 also = 9. So her born date and death date both end on 9*
-> assuming that's when she died. So do you think this represents a connection between people's birth and death dates? 
*
26) Body discovered 2/19, 2013 also = 9*
-> So what does nine mean? Do you believe adding up dates like this reveals secret codes?

**************

It seems to me like the only connections are these:
- Elisa (killed) <-> derivative of name Elizabeth <-> Elizabeth Short (killed) <-> called Black Dahlia <-> Dhalia (character in a movie, killed). Elisa is not that typical name, Elizabeth however is very common.
- Cecil and Cecilia, the addresses, movie references.
- the elevator buttons and bible verses about woman, water and dying. But does that mean that all number sequences are references to Bible verses and tell about future events? How? If someone rides an elevator and presses the numbers 15,11,8,5,2, what would happen to them?
- The invisible cloaks, meh, but sure why not. Still it's not paranormal anything if she was murdered. 
- The TB research... maybe someone wanted to draw attention to TB research, so when they noticed there is a student in UBC with the same name as the test, they thought it would be a good idea to bring that person to an area with TB outbreak and kill them there, so the whole world would learn about TB... Or during her stay at LA her name was noticed by someone who saw it as connected to TB, and she was killed to a) bring publicity to the TB situation b) to appease gods and alleviate the outbreak. Could be.
- These all can be tied together with vivid imagination though.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

I DISAGREE! 

See that's the REAL difference between those willing to believe and those that aren't and are skeptics...

I do NOT think that synchronicities are irrelevant if one of them is unlikely. I look at it from many of them together, so to me even if one of them doesn't seem entirely (Plus the fact that it's just an 'unlikely', but not 100% proven not possible) the many of them together is STILL what's strange and weird and provoking my interest!


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Also, I think it is very likely that she is murdered by a human/organization, and not by ghosts.

Even if it's not ghosts, which still makes this case unsolved, and not an accident, but a crime/murder!

BUT I do find it strange that there are so much synchronicities, together, regardless.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Jamaia said:


> 9) Elisa Lam checked out hotel for *4* days (Jan 28, 29, 30, and 31st)[/B]
> -> No she didn't, she was supposed to check OUT on 31st but didn't, that's how they knew to start searching for her. If you meant she had booked her room for 4 days, then yes, but four is not atypical number of days.


 Yes I meant she booked her room for 4 days.
@Jamaia
DON'T take this as an insult, but I am not going to reply to each and everyone of your arguments.

Because I seem to realize that it will just be a waste of my time doing so. I strongly believe it is a VERY strange and weird synchronicities all together so it doesn't add up. But you do not share the same belief.

Maybe you will end up right that they are irrelevant, but do we know for sure at all about this? 

Of course absolutely NOT.

In the end, seems that's what makes us believers and skeptics different, and although I am beyond baffled on why this is but I can not argue with you in which that you refuse to believe or give benefit of doubt in those maybe possible.

I think that if you are that much of a skeptic, then not much I say (although I myself believe strongly is possible) would convince you otherwise. It is really hard to convince a skeptic, so for me to argue with you endlessly I just do not think it will be much of a meaningful outcome.

Skeptics are so likely to dismiss the possibilities of such things, and more like to say "There is NO such things" but that is NOT how I see it and never will be how I see it. I am very opened mind, and I USE logic at all times, just come to a different conclusion.

Although we all like to use to critical thinking and logic to approach things, but I just do not think that we judge these strange mysteries the same way and it's really weird on itself why that it is.

Even though, the I(*N*)tuitives are supposed to be more Open-minded, I was wrong that most are open-minded about paranormal.

p.S: And yes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerology you add up numbers until it's a single digit. It's a HUGE thing in a number and one or more coinciding events.

Who knows?


I will say it again to make sure you all don't misunderstand me at all, I am NOT saying it has to be a ghost, but I am def open to the possibilities it could be!

This also could be a murder. But as an accident I strongly do not believe that.




One other thing @Jamaia, you disagreed with a lot of the facts I mentioned such as 10 foot tanks, and her elevator footage was Feb 1st.

I found these to be the facts.

Where did you find otherwise saying the tank was 8 feet, and Jan 31 is the elevator footage?


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

@LoveDragonDon, Don't worry, I'm not at all insulted. Why would I be insulted? (No need to answer, but still, I'm not insulted.)

By DISAGREE you mean (am I right?) that you think a lot of strange things which people have noticed means there is something there?

But of the things you listed, to me, these:

2) Elisa Lam lost her cellphone so couldn't get in touch with her family, before her death.
3) Elisa Lam talked about creepy guys hitting on her days before her death (Maybe even following her).
4) Cecil Hotel has a long history of notorious murders and crimes. They say it's haunted and cursed!
8) Elisa Lam's hotel is on 4th floor. Someone on the 3rd floor below her heard a loud noise, like if something fell on the floor before she disappeared. 
13) She ended up in a water tank that's supposed to be locked, and they have to saw the lid off to remove her body.
11) (The next day after her disappearance, Feb 1) On elevator, Elisa Lam looks like she is hiding from someone/something. Also she is without her glasses that she usually wears.
12) On elevator, Elisa Lam makes creepy unnatural moves.
14) And, the doors to the roof are also supposed to be locked and there are alarms.

...are just descriptions of the events (some are false). What about these^ to you is synchronicity? 

Then the rest I would divide like this:

ILA stuff
1) Elisa Lam made a post about a technology that makes someone disappear/invisible. And there is also a company registered to the hotel called The Invisible Light Agency. 

TB stuff
5) The Cecil Hotel is in Los Angeles, so is the Tuberculosis outbreak in 'Skid row', about the same area where the TB breakout is believed to have originated. 6) This TB test kit is called 'LAM-ELISA'! 7) The skid row is 4 blocks away from Cecil hotel. 21) One other thing about the LAM-ELISA TB thing. Centre for Tuberculosis Research, University of British Columbia. Hello! Elisa Lam is a student at the University of British Columbia

Numerology stuff
9) Elisa Lam checked out hotel for 4 days (Jan 28, 29, 30, and 31st) 10) Elisa Lam disappeared on the 31st (3+1)=4
What does 4 mean? 4 is the WORST number in Chinese. Because 4 is pronounced the same as 'Death'
Elisa Lam is Chinese Canadian. 24. Elisa Lam died 21 years old on 2/1 25 Ref 18) She was born Born 4/30, 1991 also = 9. So her born date and death date both end on 9 26) Body discovered 2/19, 2013 also = 9 18) She believed to died on Feb. 1, 2013 ( 2/1/2013) = (2+1+2+1+3) =9. And 9 is the floor that Dahlia and Cecilia stayed at in the 'Dark Water' movie.

Dark Water stuff
15) The death in the water tank on the roof is very similar to the movie "Dark Water" there are many synchronicities in this movie to the Elisa Lam Murder. 16) The main character is called 'Dahlia', and a rumored infamous person that had history with the hotel is someone called "Black Dahlia" aka Elizabeth Smart. She supposedly made the Cecil her last stop before her death. 17) The child character is called 'Cecilia', and 'Cecil' hotel... Cecil is short for Cecilia. Some meanings with the word are 'Blind', 'Saint' 19) Cecil Hotel address is 640 South Main St and the apartment in the movie 'Dark Water is 540 Eastwood, Main St 20) May or may not be anything but the room that in the movie had supernatural/flooding/dark water is 10F. The Water tank in Cecil hotel that Elisa Lam died in is 10 Feet.

Seila stuff (false in that it wasn't written by Crowley and not titled Jephthah)
22) n 1889, writer Aleister Crowley wrote a poem called Jephtha at Cecil Hotel. The daughter of Jephtha is SEILA. SEILA is an anagram for ELISA.
Poem -JEPHTHAH.
-Let my LAMp, at midnight hour,
-BEEN SEEN IN SOME HIGHLY TOWER
-Where I may oft outwatch the Bear
– The spirit of Plato, to unfold.
– What Worlds, or what vast Regions hold
– The immortal mind that hath forsook
– HER MANSION IN THE FLESHY NOOK.
– And of those Daemons that are found
– In fire, air, flood, or under ground,
– Whose power hath a true consent.
– With Planet, or with Element.
– Some time let Gorgeous Tragedy
– In Sceptr’d Pall come sweeping by.”
– “Il Penseroso.”
I am NOT much a religion person myself, but this is interesting. 

Biblical stuff
23) In the elevator, Elisa Lam pushed the buttons 14, 10, 7, 4, B and Block/Hold
In the bible - John Chapter 4 and then verse 7, 10 and 14
A Samaritan woman meets her messiah
(John 4:7) A woman from Samaria came to draw water. Jesus said to her “Give me a drink” For his disciples had gone away into the city to buy food.
(John 4:10) Jesus answered and said to her, “If you knew the gift of god, and who it is who says to you, ‘Give Me a drink,’ you would have asked Him, and He would have given you living water.
(John 4:14) but whoever drinks of the water that I shall give him will never thirst. But the water that I shall give him will become in him a fountain of water springing up into everlasting life.”


And to me this is six possibilities for synchronic interpretation or something like that, not close to 30. And if the ILA case is that it is a graphic designer that has registered a business by the name that has invisibility in it, not located at the same building, and if all Elisa did was tweet about a Huffington Post article, do you still see it as a connection?


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

LoveDragonDon said:


> I will say it again to make sure you all don't misunderstand me at all, I am NOT saying it has to be a ghost, but I am def open to the possibilities it could be!
> 
> This also could be a murder. But as an accident I strongly do not believe that.
> 
> ...


The tanks were 4-by-8-foot, google that. Sorry, it seems I was wrong about the surveillance date. But then it means she wasn't supposed to check out on the 31st but on the 1st of February. She was last seen by a member of the hotel staff on the 31st, but she didn't really disappear on that day.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

I am breaking it down to individual specifics. 

While I know what Synchronicity is about, but I do not know if it makes any difference that it's breaking down to the individuals, or separated to groups like you did.




> What about these^ to you is synchronicity?


Of course, the question that it raises -

Could it be related to how she end up dead? Or, does it add up, how she end up dead?


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Jamaia said:


> The tanks were 4-by-8-foot, google that. Sorry, it seems I was wrong about the surveillance date. But then it means she wasn't supposed to check out on the 31st but on the 1st of February. She was last seen by a member of the hotel staff on the 31st, but she didn't really disappear on that day.


New Bizarre Twists in the Macabre Case of Elisa Lam | The Ghost Diaries



> climbing to the top of a 10 foot water tank


https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanbergara/what-happened-in-that-elevator?utm_term=.xnrVPjB8Xp#.vpzOAyD125



> up a fire escape, up a 10-foot tank




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Elisa_Lam



> the LAPD released a video of the last known sighting of her, taken by a video surveillance camera on February 1


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

LoveDragonDon said:


> I am breaking it down to individual specifics.
> 
> While I know what Synchronicity is about, but I do not know if it makes any difference that it's breaking down to the individuals, or separated to groups like you did.


I don't really know what synchronicity means. I was thinking that if you are looking for strange coincidents or such, one thing is just a thing, it's not a meaningful connection. It becomes a connection only when it is grouped, or linked to other things. Also I don't think all the points were equally significant to begin with. I've interpreted your words to mean that to you, if there are many separate things (like many supposed UFO sightings), then there is or might be some strange dormant connection (->maybe there is some truth to UFOs), even if all the separate pieces alone are not really solid proof. And this is where we disagree, to me if the individual cases are not reliable they don't have any safety in numbers, and on the other hand, if one case is reliable proof of something, it doesn't matter much if there are ten or million other cases. 

I was wondering if it matters to you if a big number becomes a much smaller number when cases are grouped differently.

*******

Yes I did find one or two links calling the tanks 10 ft high, but figured a 4-by-8-foot statement repeated many times is more accurate.

******

And also yes, it seems like she was supposed to check out on the 31st, call her parents, head home, which she didn't do. But the surveillance footage showed she was in the hotel on the Feb 1st. Sorry. You still loose one 4 from the Numerology stuff.

******

Another Edit, I'll go back and edit the things where I was wrong.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Right, so synchronicities according to Jung are particular events that are connected by a subliminal, personal message, in these cases a message of death. One event is nothing, it's the cluster of events seeming to carry the same message that is synchronicity. In Jung's example it was 1) dreaming of death and 2) receiving a black frock by mistake instead of blue one on the same day as 3) someone died. The dream was bit of a bonus.

If 1) and/or 2) are common events, it is not synchronicity aka a message even if sometimes someone dies on the same day they occur. 
If 1) and/or 2) happen a lot of time in advance, it's not synchronicity or related events.
If 1) happens after seeing black or learning of someone's death, it's not synchronicity but causality.
If it's a red frock instead of a black one, it's not a message of death and not synchronicly related to someone dying. 
If you've ordered a black frock and you are delivered the black frock and someone happens to die on the same day, it's not synchronicity.

Based on these, it's not synchronicity if we see someone pressing elevator buttons 14,10,7,4 before their disappearance, if those numbers didn't carry any personal meaning to them. Or the numbers of birth and death dates adding up to 9 or any one number, it's not synchronicity. It is not unlikely for a date to add up to 9 and she had lived through many many many dates adding up to 9. 

Her staying on floor 4 and having booked the room for 4 days before her death. Even if she was aware of 4 being a bad omen to the Chinese and the thought of death passed through her mind when receiving the room key (and not because she thought of death every time she saw 4 somewhere), is not exactly equivalent to Jung's example of dreaming of death for no reason and accidentally receiving a black frock instead of a blue one on the same day as someone dies. But there may have been other fours that she noticed, the accumulation of different fours might have been synchronicity to her. But since we will never know if she noticed fours or cared for superstition, it doesn't matter to us and is not synchronicity to us. 
*It doesn't matter how many fours we see after we start looking for them, it's not synchronicity any more now that we know she died. It is us actively looking for things that could be messages of death and ignoring other things that aren't. It's causally determined that we will find fours. * 

Personally I don't think it's healthy to be paying too much attention to omens. I think a wise person will take note of these things but I'd think most people are at risk of going too deep and start forcing meanings. There was an eloquent story by Jung of a patient speaking about their dream of scarab and a beetle scrabiaesomething flying into the room, which I thought was beautiful. I don't know what Jung's thoughts on Numerology were, but I'd venture to guess that it's not how he would've handled numbers, it seems like forcing the numbers to appear instead of letting your unconscious work freely to come up with a meaningful number, any number. Besides it's not fair to zero, so there is a flaw in the system of Numerology anyway.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

She got thirsty and wanted to experience good 'ole water tank water.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

This isn't related to Elisa Lam, but a huge synchronicity for the EgyptAir disappearance!

EgyptAir MS*804* disappeared *804 *days (Include the end date) after MH370 disappeared!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

LoveDragonDon said:


> Also, I think it is very likely that she is murdered by a human/organization, and not by ghosts.
> 
> Even if it's not ghosts, which still makes this case unsolved, and not an accident, but a crime/murder!
> 
> BUT I do find it strange that there are so much synchronicities, together, regardless.


The thing that makes me doubt that she was murdered is her behaviour in the elevator. If I remember correctly, she did have mental problems and that coupled with that bizarre elevator video makes me think she did that to herself. But then apparently, she couldn't have climbed into the tank, so that leads me to believe that someone did murder her.... I doubt it was an organization that did it though, she seems to be a regular person with no reason for any organization to target her. 

Also, that LAM-ELIS TB thing is fucking my mind so bad right now. Like, that information really hurts me, like my brain cherry is being popped. WTF.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I got goosebumps down my back reading this thread; sleeping with the lights on tonight! :th_woot:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I suggest those of you who think it was a ghost read this 

https://www.reddit.com/r/UnresolvedMysteries/comments/3amnrx/resolved_elisa_lam_long_link_heavy/

It's a mysterious case but definitely nothing supernatural.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

Some have suggested she was murdered by one or more hotel employees. They would have access to everything, including any doors that should be alarmed or cameras that need to be turned off or away.
They would know the layout, et cetera.

Regardless, it is an intriguing case.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Another interesting synchronicity... 

https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=437_1487434229


----------

